# New Beetle RSI Japanese Body Kit web site



## beetlejay (Oct 1, 2002)

Check it out! this is the japanese web site where the body kit can be found. http://www.i-magic.ac 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by beetlejay, 12:48 PM 11-18-2002]


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle RSI Japanese Body Kit web site (beetlejay)*

oooo tastey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle RSI Japanese Body Kit web site (beetlejay)*

Oh so sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## zitherlily (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle RSI Japanese Body Kit web site (CK98Beeetle)*

oh, i wish i had that kind of money


----------



## d4cam2000 (Feb 2, 2010)

*RSI Body kits*

Hello,

I tried the link but didn't find them. Can you provide a new link?

Regards,


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I see a number of performance parts on their site but no actual beetle rsi body panels or parts... have a direct link to the RSi stuff?


----------

